# Black and white...



## Gandalf (Nov 7, 2004)

So does anyone have any informantion on b&w developing?

I hear that it's fairly easy to do, but I don't know what it actually entails!  

Any guides?


----------



## MDowdey (Nov 7, 2004)

cant help ya with process..but this is the list i was given of stuff to get....


THE LIST



md


----------



## ksmattfish (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12992

There is also lot's of information on the film manufacturers' sites:  Kodak, Agfa, Ilford, Fuji...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 8, 2004)

A good place to start is with a book. There are a great number of them out there but the information is the same in all and it hasn't really changed for a hundred years. If you can cook you can process.


----------



## the_peel (Nov 9, 2004)

I got started on developing my own BW stuff by taking a class at a local high school roughly two months ago.  It was one of those night classes for adults; you normally get a course listing in the mail.  Cost me $180 CAD and learned plenty about BW; I knew nothing about it prior to joining.  

Now, I've got my own dark room set up in my basement and am having lots of fun making prints!  

The best thing about this method is that you get to try hands-on before you actually make a commitment to buy all the equipment and supplies.


----------

